# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Filter dropdowns

## Jim Santarius

Is it possible to have a filter dropdown where a name is displayed but a code value used in the filter?  Example; Show the Category Name field but use the CategoryID field in the filtering.

----------


## John

Hi Jim,

We`re in the process of adding this feature right now!  It should be in a released version within 30 days.

Stay tuned to the "Whats New?" page for more info!

John

On 9/17/98 11:41:52 AM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> Is it possible to have a filter dropdown where a name is displayed but a 
> code value used in the filter?  Example; Show the Category Name field but 
> use the CategoryID field in the filtering.

----------

